# Praises for Goof Off



## mike j (May 25, 2015)

Picked up this '95 Columbia at Copake. I think that the mustard yellow w/ light brown accents was a turn off. Every part of this bike has some sort of paint on it. Started w/ the chain guard. Pro strength Goof off, finishing with a light polishing compound. So far, the original paint seems intact & in fairly good condition.


----------



## jkent (May 25, 2015)

I like that seat.
Good luck with the clean up looks like it will be a nice bike when your finished.
JKent


----------



## mike j (Jun 13, 2015)

*Yard Art*

... but not for long. Finally got to the frame, it looks like the girls, even 120 years ago, kept their bikes nicer than the boys. A lot of really nice ole lacquer left underneath. Thank God for crappy to non existent prep work. Hoops are shot, but may try preservation/ restoration down the road. Picked up an assortment of wood rims at Copake. Front 28 spoke clincher is ready. Working on this one, for rear ( photo), has a sharp bend at the joint & other than 8, or so inches either way from it, the rim is true. Have some ideas, involving boiling water. Any other input would be most appreciated.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow,looking great now. She is a real beauty,congrats.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 14, 2015)

I dunno - I kinda' like the yellow 

Seriously, looks great, Mike - good for you.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow I honestly didn't see what you saw in that bike when you showed it to me at Copake but I can see it now.  I can't believe the difference.


----------



## Junkhunter (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations on a beautiful bike. I'll have to get a can of that next time I go to the hardware store.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 15, 2015)

Beautiful! Now thats a horse, er bike or a different color. Yellow is nice but it's not the new black.

Was the yellow an older house paint job or more recent spray can painting? Did you spray directly on or spray on a rag and rub off old paint? Or was this a plastic scraper job, steel wool, scotch brite pad? Which ever method that original paint sure came out nice.

Gary


----------



## mike j (Jul 24, 2015)

Here it is altogether, just need a chain now & a little more work on the seat. Don't know what kind of paint was on it, seemed to be an enamel, but whoever applied it, apparently didn't sand first. I used a brass toothbrush looking brush & a lot of rags. Thanks to Caber Rustjunk (John) for giving me some waxed twine up at the Howe caverns show. Helped a lot, but I gave up on the full skirt pattern after three atempts, far too much work.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jul 24, 2015)

You did a great job!


----------



## syclesavage (Jul 24, 2015)

Nice job mike as always looks good.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 24, 2015)

Marko's a pretty nice guy...is that the goof off you're refering to?


----------



## oskisan (Sep 30, 2015)

how long do you leave the goof off on? does it start eating into the original paint quickly? How about pin striping?


----------



## Bicycleface (Oct 1, 2015)

wow! Awesome bike!


----------



## bikiba (Oct 1, 2015)

really really nice. Is it the same chain guard because the 2nd pic shows silver towards the back wheel when it is mounted on the bike? Did you touch up the paint because it looks fantastic


----------



## mike j (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks for the complements, chain guard is the same & not touched up, may be the lighting. I played it by ear w/ the Goof off as far as how long to leave it on. I was pretty aggressive  with the brushing, using a small brass brush. Finished w/ polishing compound. There was no pin striping on the bike.


----------



## catfish (Oct 1, 2015)

mike j said:


> ... but not for long. Finally got to the frame, it looks like the girls, even 120 years ago, kept their bikes nicer than the boys. A lot of really nice ole lacquer left underneath. Thank God for crappy to non existent prep work. Hoops are shot, but may try preservation/ restoration down the road. Picked up an assortment of wood rims at Copake. Front 28 spoke clincher is ready. Working on this one, for rear ( photo), has a sharp bend at the joint & other than 8, or so inches either way from it, the rim is true. Have some ideas, involving boiling water. Any other input would be most appreciated.




WOW! That came out nice! I'll have to give Goof Off a try next time I find one in house paint.


----------

